# Can't post new Avatar



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I've been trying to submit a new avatar but everytime i do it i get a message saying the image must be either a .jpg, .gif or .png.

I obviously know this and the image i was uploading WAS a .jpg

I saved it in Photoshop and renamed it just in case there was something corrupt in it but it didn't work.

I opened it again in Photoshop and renamed it, then saved it as a .gif and still got the same message.

:?

Someone help me please.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

L8 you have to upload it to your gallery page and then treat it as you would for you sig pic ie: http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/usern ... m(whatever).jpg

and then put this info in the little box at the bottom of your profile page.

HTH darren.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I've never done this before though.

I've always just uploaded it off my computer and it has accepted it, i'll give it a go though!

EDIT - :? How do i upload to my "gallery" - i didn't even know i had one.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

go to Extra at the top of the page when your in go to the very bottom of that page and "honk the Horn" to set yourself up with one


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Same as L8_ORGY, have tried all of these tips and it still won`t accept avatars :?:

Mike


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

I had to put the pic in my own personal web space and then put the location as www.btopenworld.com/blahblah/blah.jpg instead of C:\documents\etc\


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Cracked it.
If you upload the image file to the likes of http://photobucket.com/login.php you will see below the picture three boxes

URL
TAG
IMG
Copy the address in the URL box and paste it into the Avatar URL box in your profile it will work.

Mike


----------

